# Finding Rick Simpson Oil in So Cal?



## deadkndys (Aug 23, 2014)

A friend of my uncle has just been diagnosed with cancer and he is  convinced that since he started blazing again (legally) 3 weeks ago that he is  getting better. I showed him the Rick Simpson Documentary and he is  really interested in trying it out. So if anyone knows any shops around OC/inland empire it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2014)

Is there anyway you could make some? There is "oil" but i have never seen RSO for sale. I hope you can get your hands on some as it does take the cancer numbers down quickly for some.  Good luck man.


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 23, 2014)

I could grow a few plants for him but it would be in a few months. How much bud do I need to get a good amount of oil? According to the video he suggested 1 pound for 2 ounces of oil. 

And I see some places selling it but at high prices. The lowest so far was 4 grams for 75 and 90 a gram being the highest.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

search "weedmaps" for a listing of dispensaries in your area and call them to see if they have any


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2014)

There is a good tutorial on line for making a small batch using an ounce.  The thing is you start out with a dose the size of half a piece of rice. And if your treating cancer you do that 3 times a day and add a tiny bit every 5 days or so..WARNING.  If he takes it that much he will be asleep the whole time. Which is good as you need rest too...
My point is if you made some with an ounce of pot, that would last him a long time.

I am so careful when i make it, i just hope others are too.


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 23, 2014)

Thats very interesting. Can you link me to said thread?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2014)

Sure here it is... She is a naturopath.. Please excuse her outfit..LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sGWxz0DMSI


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 23, 2014)

$60 for 3.5 grams at spots here in NorCal. I'm sure dispensaries in SoCal have it available. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cool Ston~ that is a great price. Does it say what solvent was used?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2014)

It says refined using only food grade ethyl alcohol


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Ston, wonder what kind? Google time.


----------

